# DXRacer vs Maxnomic Ninja



## LuminatX

nobody owns either!? damn


----------



## mcbaes72

I saw Linus' review video, started researching Maxnomic chairs, too. This link may prove useful:
http://www.needforseatusa.com/maxnomic_gaming_chairs_vs_noname


----------



## funkmetal

I have one of the new DXRacer K-series chairs for about a week now and so far I like it, great build quality and seems sturdy and durable. The reason i have a K-series is because I'm 6' 2" 335 Lbs. American Football Player build person so I needed the higher weight rating. My only complaint is the seat "side fins". I was hoping the would be just foam but there is a metal bar running through each of them which makes some positions uncomfortable at least for me although it forces me to usually sit straight up an not slouch in the chair. Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I've been looking at the same two chairs.

Maxnomic offers a video of tear down of the chair, which shows the quality inside. Now I am wondering if the maxnomic is a better revised version of the dxracer or just simply a clone.

The problem for me is, why does dxracer not have a tear down of the chair? Is there something inside that they hide or is it because they were the first on the block?

Either way, I become more comfortable with a product that is shown inside and out. Gets rid of the guess work. We all know sometimes the specifications claimed on products are far from the truth.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Anyone have some extra input? I've read somewhere on a few forums that the dxracer chairs on needforseat are not real dxracer chairs.

It's confusing with some people saying the maxnomic are upgraded better built verions of the dxracer. Would be nice if anyone can give some thoughts on this


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I own a dxracer chair and i love it. Its comfy and if you are at your computer a lot its worth the investment


----------



## 1337LutZ

I have a maxnomic chair and its awesome. I have the Commander S III and its amazing.

The reason they look the same is because maxnomic actually used to buy from DXRacer but they couldnt offer the customization they wanted, so maxnomic started building their own.

I have yet to experience any issues with my chair.


----------



## brazilianloser

You guys must have some low standards or never had a good chair before. Just got a Maxnomic as a present from my lady and I must say it is not what it is cracked to be. The back padding is thin, the seat is meh... Other than the amount of adjustments that the chair has, it is just a sub-par chair with a very high price tag... and the kicker when I opened and started to put the chair together with my lady we come to find out that it was missing parts. I guess to each its own taste.


----------



## nugget toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> You guys must have some low standards or never had a good chair before. Just got a Maxnomic as a present from my lady and I must say it is not what it is cracked to be. The back padding is thin, the seat is meh... Other than the amount of adjustments that the chair has, it is just a sub-par chair with a very high price tag... and the kicker when I opened and started to put the chair together with my lady we come to find out that it was missing parts. I guess to each its own taste.


Which model do you have? I've been researching the maxnomic reviews for the past few hours and your negative review is the ONLY one I have come across, although most the reviews are the DOMINATOR which I think has a slightly thicker cushion.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes*
> 
> Which model do you have? I've been researching the maxnomic reviews for the past few hours and your negative review is the ONLY one I have come across, although most the reviews are the DOMINATOR which I think has a slightly thicker cushion.


I don't doubt that the more expensive ones will be more comfortable. My point was that I have used better for much cheaper. The good of these chairs is really the amount of customization you can apply to it during usage. I was expecting much more after seeing youtube videos and reading reviews. But it is still a good chair. The one I got is this one: Maxnomic.

I have since used for several hours of gameplay (Dragon Age Inquisition marathons). It does okay. If you got the money I would though get the more padded and more expensive ones... if these kind of chairs is your thing.


----------

